# Heterometrus laoticus??



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

I was looking on the forum for some care sheets for the Heterometrus laoticus (Laos Forest Scorpion) or just a Forest Scorpion in general, but couldn't find anything... I was just wondering if you lovely people could offer me some basic care guidelines as I should be getting my new pet in the post in the week. :2thumb:

Also, this will be the first scorpion I've kept, so any newbie advice would be great! : victory:


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pandinus imperator and most Heterometrus spp. (Tropical Forest Scorpions)


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Carl6688 said:


> Pandinus imperator and most Heterometrus spp. (Tropical Forest Scorpions)


Cheers. :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Forest Scorpion Care Sheet


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

snowgoose said:


> Forest Scorpion Care Sheet


I did Google actually, but alot of what I found wasn't species specific and there seemed to be a lot of confusion between different species on care sheets...

I was kind of looking for some personal experience tips for a first time keeper. I know how the internet works.  haha


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Most Heterometrus spp. require very similar care. 

Pretty much everything you will need to know is covered by GS in this article. It's also full of fantastic pictures and slideshows.

[ASA] Forest Scorpions' Caresheet


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

callum b said:


> Most Heterometrus spp. require very similar care.
> 
> Pretty much everything you will need to know is covered by GS in this article. It's also full of fantastic pictures and slideshows.
> 
> [ASA] Forest Scorpions' Caresheet


Thanks, I'll give that a read.  Also, everywhere I look talks about keeping groups of them; is it okay to keep them alone?


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

No worries. The article is a general overview of forest scorpion care and is relevant for a number of genera/species that originate from humid tropical forests. It should give you the basics of setting up a suitable enclosure, plus lots of interesting extra bits of info.

Heterometrus spp. are often kept in groups as they *usually* cohabit well.

Keeping one on its own is also absolutely fine as well. Scorpions don't get lonely


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

callum b said:


> No worries. The article is a general overview of forest scorpion care and is relevant for a number of genera/species that originate from humid tropical forests. It should give you the basics of setting up a suitable enclosure, plus lots of interesting extra bits of info.
> 
> Heterometrus spp. are often kept in groups as they *usually* cohabit well.
> 
> Keeping one on its own is also absolutely fine as well. Scorpions don't get lonely


Awesome.  I'm pretty sure I'm all sorted, but just wanted to make sure I'm treating the little guy right. 

Oh, that's good! After reading nowhere anything about keeping them alone, I started to get a lil worried haha.


----------

